# Off to look at some cars this friday...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Going to look at a 52,000 mile A4 130PD on Friday and wondered if there are any big things I should be looking out for in terms of big services, things that need to be done at certain mileages etc.

They also have an A6 2.7T, which I'm keen to have a look at. :roll: Likewise, what sorts of things should I be looking for and is the Tiptronic version worth it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

We run an A4 130 on our fleet and it always makes me smile when I drive it. Trouble is that is does go through tyres! Almost as chuckable as the Golf and incredible MPG. I took it to France last year when we went skiing and got there on less than half a tank. Oh and if you are interested it is for sale!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

IanWest said:


> We run an A4 130 on our fleet and it always makes me smile when I drive it. Trouble is that is does go through tyres! Almost as chuckable as the Golf and incredible MPG. I took it to France last year when we went skiing and got there on less than half a tank. Oh and if you are interested it is for sale!


Really - tell me more.

Colour, Spec, miles etc...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

mar 02, Black . 4 door SE spec, no extras. 30k miles. FASH. That's about it, I'll try and get a price for you today.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

IanWest said:


> mar 02, Black . 4 door SE spec, no extras. 30k miles. FASH. That's about it, I'll try and get a price for you today.


Well, at this point I'm still interested. WOuld be good to get one that I know hte history of at least.

Where in the country are you?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> Trouble is that is does go through tyres!


Which tyres is it on Ian? We've got Dunlop SP Sport 9000s and am just about to replace two after 25k miles. I would consider this good mileage. My Brother has a Golf 115 PD TDi and needed two new ones by 12k. Although the Dunlops aren't anything special, they wear well, but I don't think they are particularly cheap.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Those Dunlops are about as hard a compound as you can possibly get away with - not much grip from cold, esp in wet or winter conditions in my experience (Ran them for a bit on my old A3TS - it used to spin them very easily) On a unit with more torque like the PD, I'd expect it to be even more of a problem. :?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I think it has got Contis and Dunlops but i agree that the Dunlops lasted a lot longer. We only put the Contis on it as it was the day I was going skiing and that's all that the tyre people had in stock.

Saying that I've just put new Mich Pilot Sports on my S3 and they lasted a good 20k of my beloved's "enthusiastic driving"!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Kell,
We are in Southampton but also in Bromley in Kent.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK - well, depending on price that's not TOO far to travel.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The next set of tyres will definately be proper ones! :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hopefully you won't come back and tell me I could have had it for Â£5,000 as I've just bought the one I saw today....

Will post pics in a mo.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here it is.

Y reg, 130PD SE, sort of a very light metallic blue, 52,000 miles.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/a4.02.gif.gif

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/A4.01.gif.gif


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

V.nice Kell,

How much was it (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Had no idea they did an off road A4... :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> a very light metallic blue


That'll be crystal blue. 

Nice car 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> V.nice Kell,
> 
> How much was it (if you don't mind me asking)?


Got it for Â£10,600 in the end.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Kell. The colour looks a bit like Glacier Blue.

Moley


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Had no idea they did an off road A4... :wink:


It's lucky they do. Ask HuTTers. When he parked his TT on my drive it scraped over the rather stupid peak that I have there. Mine just goes over it, because it's the old style with the higher suspension.

NuTTs didn't even attempt it.

Even our Golf scrapes if it's got both of us plus luggage. :?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

You could have had ours for Â£9,500  
only joking, seems like a good deal. I bet you will smile as much as the TT with the traction control off, it has got so much torque!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

When we bought the A4 Avant we specifically went for the normal suspension because so many people I know have grounded their cars over speed humps. The drive isn't quite as sharp on A roads, but is fine on motorways and great round town as potholes and speedramps don't slow you down or wake you up. (Heated seats, Bose and Cruise Control, mmmm)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In some ways, I'm thankful that the A6 2.7T was sold by the time we got there.

Was looking forward to playing in that and probably would have wanted it. As it is, the torquey diesel had already won me over when I drove Lou's A6 with the same engine.

Plus, instead of the 28mpg my missus got out of the Golf she's now getting 55mpg out of the A4.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I take it thats instead of the golf and not the TT Kell?

Looks a nice car
What was the 2.7 tiptronic like in the end ot did you not entertain that?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DXN said:


> I take it thats instead of the golf and not the TT Kell?
> 
> Looks a nice car
> What was the 2.7 tiptronic like in the end ot did you not entertain that?


Yup - but at the moment, we still have both. Was always meant to sell the Golf first, but we saw this and couldn't say no. As I mentioned in the post above, the 2.7T had already been sold. Good thing really as I probably would have wanted it and it was more money to buy, insure and run.


----------

